# Julep: December 2014 spoilers



## zadidoll (Sep 28, 2014)

Place holder


----------



## magictodo (Nov 13, 2014)

Evolution of a Foodie (I'm not her, just follow her blog) has swatches from a recent Maven meetup.

www.evolutionofafoodie.com/2014/11/julep-maven-december-2014-sneak-peeks.html#more

Thoughts? There are a few that could be good (like Sue) but I'm curious to see which ones are paired in which profiles.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Nov 13, 2014)

ugh looks like I will have to obtain the gem collection somehow :/


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Nov 13, 2014)

and, the swatches are pretty terrible, goopey, and obviously will look better on the nails, but BORING GLITTERS and solids.  :/   !?!?!?!? whatever hahaa saves me money.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> and, the swatches are pretty terrible, goopey, and obviously will look better on the nails, but BORING GLITTERS and solids. :/ !?!?!?!? whatever hahaa saves me money.


Agreed. Except I have points I want to spend on a box, and they keep not having any boxes -- usually not even two colors -- I want!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2014)

lol all of my hopes for Dec are dashed.... sigh. well, I guess we'll see. I don't think that accounts for all the polishes


----------



## mollybb (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a couple of different subs with Julep, so I was hoping this would be a really good month. I wanted to buy a box and use up all my Jules from one sub on addons so I could cancel it, but I hate all of these colors. Why are they so dark? And not glittery? Huge disappointment for me.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 13, 2014)

AshleyBeauty13 said:


> and, the swatches are pretty terrible, goopey, and obviously will look better on the nails, but BORING GLITTERS and solids.  :/   !?!?!?!? whatever hahaa saves me money.


Some of the polishes were just goopy. I tried my best with the materials I had available to me.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 13, 2014)

If I can get 2 glitters in the same profile (can't customize) I will take a box, but I doubt I can.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva  What did you think of Ruth? Did you get a chance to see it in the bottle or build it up? It reminds me of Color Club The Uptown which the original version has been discontinued. It seems lighter than the uptown, but is it buildable then?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 13, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> @@Kelly Silva  What did you think of Ruth? Did you get a chance to see it in the bottle or build it up? It reminds me of Color Club The Uptown which the original version has been discontinued. It seems lighter than the uptown, but is it buildable then?


It was one of my favorites I swatched, it's definitely a jelly though. Will need a few coats, or undies to be opaque. But it was packed with the flakes so that was good. Looking up swatches of The Uptown, that looks more blue than Ruth, and the flakes are like a golden pink holo shade. But if I remember correctly, it didn't seem goopy like most jellies I've used, so that was good.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It was one of my favorites I swatched, it's definitely a jelly though. Will need a few coats, or undies to be opaque. But it was packed with the flakes so that was good. Looking up swatches of The Uptown, that looks more blue than Ruth, and the flakes are like a golden pink holo shade. But if I remember correctly, it didn't seem goopy like most jellies I've used, so that was good.


Thanks! Hmmmm I see it's only $20 on Julep right now, and the $10 off $20+ code worked on it... I might just bite the bullet and get it. I don't have Padma yet either, so it's not as annoying to me!


----------



## magictodo (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyone notice the price increases on Julep's website? Lipgloss is $20 (used to be $16) and single polish addons at checkout are $6.99, not $4.99.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 14, 2014)

The eyeliner set is calling my name, but not really any of the polishes with the exception of maybe Ruth.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Some of the polishes were just goopy. I tried my best with the materials I had available to me.


understandable.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 15, 2014)

I might actually just sub in all makeup this month. The only one I really like is Soleil. I'll make the decision once I get my Secret Store purchase, since I don't even remember what I bought, and my Diamond Mystery Box.


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 15, 2014)

Do we know what the beauty extra is for this month? I swear that's the only thing keeping me into Julep nowadays!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Nov 17, 2014)

So last year I made a personal goal with myself to be a Julep Maven &amp; take every It Girl box all 12 months of 2014. I'm pretty proud that I've gone through with this somewhat silly goal of mine, &amp; while bittersweet I'm also glad this is my last month of Julep. A lot of stuff impressed me &amp; a lot of stuff irritated me, I don't regret anything &amp; didn't go through experiences nearly as bad as the rest of you guys, but I just don't see the overall value in this company anymore.

That being said, WHAT THE HELL IS WITH THESE COLORS. Paula is really the only 1 I'm interested in, &amp; mostly for the micro shimmer element. I really hope it's all a cruel joke Julep played on everybody @ the meet up. After the last 2 maven boxes &amp; all these fancy polishes that they released for the holidays, this seems like a major step backward. It's almost like they want mavens to skip this month.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Nov 17, 2014)

yeah, why couldn't they have put some of the new AWESOME pretty, original colors that were in the Gem collection and also in the holiday packs, in Dec's maven collection!?!?


----------



## AMaas (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks like a new eyeshadow for December.

http://www.julep.com/blog/orbital/


----------



## shy32 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hmmm.... I'm not impressed with December's nail polish colors but those shadows are kind of neat.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 19, 2014)

They updated my Maven Box - they listed the It Girl colors for December. Not sure if just the colors were spoiled, or the collections they belong to.

Also - I'm pretty happy with all my colors except Rochelle. I love purples, but hate anything with a pinky tone to it.


----------



## magictodo (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's the CWAT box:

_Includes:_


Ilga
Orbital Eyeshadow - Airglow
Sienna
Um, Sienna has been out for AGES. They're using old colors in new Maven boxes??


----------



## redglassfire (Nov 19, 2014)

magictodo said:


> Here's the CWAT box:
> 
> _Includes:_
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm pretty miffed about that as well. I was never considering going with the CWT box in the first place, but this pretty much cements my decision.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 19, 2014)

I might swap out Rochelle for one of the Orbital shadows, now that I know they're being included in the December boxes.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Nov 19, 2014)

I've got Boho Glam.


Chatoya
Karissa
Orbital Eyeshadow - Moonbeam
Those were literally the only two colors I was interested in. Wow. I'm not big on the eyeshadow because I've got a 120-color palette I haven't broken in even half the shadows for yet, so there's a good chance I'll skip this month. If the proper polish swatches impress me, I might take my box or wait until another time to get them. Dunno yet. If I do, this would be the first time since I signed up last year that I took my own style profile's box!

Seriously, this collection would be 100000x better if their holiday polishes were the collection. I am in looooooove with all the holiday-exclusive colors and can't wait to wear them out somewhere.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Ladies!

I'm newly registered but I have been following along in here since about September!

I'm Boho Glam but those eyeshadows.... Supernova and Zenith both look amazing! I hope I can sub at least one or both in this month.  The only swatch I saw that I was interested in was Chatoya.  I wish they would add in the new holiday glitters as add ons this month, that would be amazing!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 19, 2014)

sorry to jump in suddenly but I was wondering did the window open already? I went on and mine still says closed.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> sorry to jump in suddenly but I was wondering did the window open already? I went on and mine still says closed.


On the 20th.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 19, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> sorry to jump in suddenly but I was wondering did the window open already? I went on and mine still says closed.


You can check the potential contents of your box by going into your orders. December Maven should be "Processing" in your Maven Window Orders.


----------



## kira685 (Nov 19, 2014)

_December Boho Glam Box__Includes:_ 


Chatoya
Karissa
Orbital Eyeshadow - Moonbeam


----------



## redglassfire (Nov 19, 2014)

They reinstated skips?!?! Wow, I didn't think they would. Hooray!

http://www.julep.com/blog/maven-update/


----------



## meaganola (Nov 19, 2014)

So, uh, what in the world is the exciting news in the update that just went out? I can't see any difference from the existing stuff other than the renaming of the skip option.


----------



## Jacksoki (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm reading it as skips are back!!


----------



## Jacksoki (Nov 19, 2014)

And Maven Luxe is :

Moonbeam shadow

Equinox shadow

Shader brush

Eye primer

Will be swapping the brush and primer for more shadows!


----------



## KatieS131 (Nov 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> So, uh, what in the world is the exciting news in the update that just went out? I can't see any difference from the existing stuff other than the renaming of the skip option.


I was wondering the same thing! I think it's that everybody can skip now (not just those who were "grandmothered" in).

Also, can everybody customize now or is it still just the upper price tier?


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes for skips! No more contacting CS every month to skip.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone noticing the specific turn of phrase "Once you purchase your first monthly Maven Box, you’re officially a Maven." Does anyone else read that as subscribers that use the "freebox" or whatever code initially won't be able to skip until they actually purchase a box?

Also what is the price of the customizable box going to be? Is every box $24.99 now? Or is it still cheaper if you pre-pay?


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 19, 2014)

Julep updated their FAQ to include the skips, and didn't change the pricing, so it looks like pre-paying is still the most cost effective option.

From their website:

Subscription
What are my subscription options?For new Mavens, we have two subscription tiers: My Maven and Maven Luxe.

With My Maven, you’ll get $40+ worth of polish &amp; product for $24.99/month, or $19.99/month with a three-month prepaid subscription. Each monthly box is completely customizable.

With Maven Luxe, you’ll get $60+ worth of prestige products for $39.99/month, or $34.99/month with a three-month prepaid subscription. Each monthly box is completely customizable.

All Maven subscriptions include the option to "send to a friend" or cancel at any time. When your trial period ends (after you purchase your first monthly box), you’ll also have the option to “pass” on your box. Just select “I’m out this month” during the monthly Maven Reveal and we will not bill you or ship that month’s box.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2014)

hsalt said:


> Anyone noticing the specific turn of phrase "Once you purchase your first monthly Maven Box, you’re officially a Maven." Does anyone else read that as subscribers that use the "freebox" or whatever code initially won't be able to skip until they actually purchase a box?
> 
> Also what is the price of the customizable box going to be? Is every box $24.99 now? Or is it still cheaper if you pre-pay?


I believe if you purchase one of those boxes you're a Julep Maven. As for the $24.99 price... that's been in place since earlier this year.


----------



## redglassfire (Nov 20, 2014)

The window is open! I picked out the default Bombshell box for now. In the add-on section, they've got some early Black Friday deals on the holiday collection items, which makes me regret purchasing the holiday stuff before when it was more expensive. Oh well...


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know why Julep feels the need to hide the skip or change the language on skipping every month.  I find it irritating.

I skipped.  I'm out.  Whatever you want to call it.

Considering just canceling.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Does everyone have to pay an extra $5 for holiday soirée or just if you haven't switched to custom yet? Per usual, I only like the add on color so I'm skipping. Core classics is pretty good though, but I don't need another mighty pen thing.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 20, 2014)

I used up pretty much all but 100 points - the last of my points - get the ultimate upgrade plus the remaining shadows and silk top coat.
 
The Countdown Ultimate Upgrade Box contents:


*Orbital Eyeshadow:* Our multidimensional formula with triple the pigment for intense brightness, incredible stamina, and endless looks in *Equinox, Moonbeam, Airglow, *and *Supernova* 
*Shader Brush:* A versatile brush built for controlled application and flawless blending
*Chatoya (Boho Glam):* Bright platinum glitter top coat
*Karissa (Boho Glam):* Holly berry crème
*Soleil (Bombshell):* Lustrous rose gold chrome
*Paula (Bombshell):* Persian blue with gold microshimmer
*Ilga (Classic with a Twist):* Rich Bordeaux crème
*Sienna (Classic with a Twist):* Sophisticated shimmery gold (It's the return of our forever holiday favorite!)
*Aurora (It Girl):* Melted platinum chrome
*Rochelle (It Girl):* Boysenberry shimmer
*Sharna (It Girl):* Bronze-dipped full-coverage microglitter
*Blank Canvas Mattifying Eye Primer:* A reparative eye primer that creates a smooth, flawless base for long-lasting eye looks
 
Your Selected Add-ons:


*Orbital Eyeshadow - Zenith*
*Orbital Eyeshadow - Earthshine*
*Silk Effect Top Coat*


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Nov 20, 2014)

Now that they've reinstated skips, can someone please tell me where they've hidden the button?


----------



## yunii (Nov 20, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Now that they've reinstated skips, can someone please tell me where they've hidden the button?


Its hidden in the drag down box on top of the shipping address. You basically have to pick "I'm out this month" twice. Make sure you have the confirmation e-mail that you skipped.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 20, 2014)

I picked out two safe colors for me, and a chubby lip stick. I am pretty overwhelmed with polish right now, and I still have to get my Diamond Box. I just tried to do my nails and I failed at it 3 times before just using the Oxygen treatment and calling it a day. I couldn't tell if my hands were just shaking too much, or all the formulas of my polishes changed overnight to sticky, goopy messes.

Anyways, here's my box for December:


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 20, 2014)

A winter protip reminder that's always good to remember with polish. Always wait 24 hours after you receive it before opening it. The cold can cause it to turn goopy and letting it warm up to room temperature will help prevent that. This is true with any polish received in the mail, not just Julep.

Having said that, it could be that the formula just sucks.

Mini Sienna rant: I love how they're "bringing back this favorite" considering it's been a repeat polish included in mystery boxes for at least a year.


----------



## redglassfire (Nov 20, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Mini Sienna rant: I love how they're "bringing back this favorite" considering it's been a repeat polish included in mystery boxes for at least a year.


Yeah, not sure how they're "bringing back this favorite" if it was never gone in the first place...they promise a whole new collection every month, and this really isn't doing it.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 20, 2014)

I haven't taken a box in several months, so decided to go with:





I chose Earthshine as the shadow color.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 20, 2014)

I noticed when I skipped that the Are You Sure screen had a mention of a Metamorphic box, but I didn't see it when I was going through everything. Did anyone else find it? The name makes it sound like a box of effect toppers, which could be interesting.


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Nov 20, 2014)

I am NOT HAPPY that Sienna is back haha    These colors are so boring to me.  I was opting for the box with the lipstick trio, but then I remembered that MAC is coming out with the new Nasty Gal lipsticks on December 4, and I need two out of three of them, so I will save my money for those.  Also, I hope there are some great Julep Black Friday Deals instead.  I just don't care for this months' box.  It's too bad, considering I only took boxes for January and July this year.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Nov 20, 2014)

I liked this collection okay. But, I skipped because the gift set with Joyce and Avni (which I wanted but didn't have) caught my eye instead and I'm trying to save money.

I'll probably pick up the 2 colors I wanted out of this later down the line. (Nell being one of them. The other being Paula)


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 20, 2014)

I kind of want the modern beauty box with Sawyer as an add on, but I think that there is probably a cheaper way to get those items than choosing that box. I didn't see a way to just pick and choose what I wanted, but I only briefly glanced at the site.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 20, 2014)

Maybe Sienna in this month's box is a way to get rid of the last of that color from their warehouse? lol


----------



## sylarana (Nov 20, 2014)

Easy skip .. I don't want a single thing they're offering this month.

I'm wondering if they'll reintroduce more favorites as a regular thing now ....


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 20, 2014)

What are the chances they'll put some of this month's feature items in the Black Friday sale? This is my first year with Julep so I'm curious as to how it works. I really want the new Orbital shadows, but I also want Aurora and Soleil ... I'm trying to figure out the most cost effective way getting everything I want lol


----------



## RedBadger (Nov 20, 2014)

I went with It Girl and the satin finish top coat.

Can I just say.....Skips re-instated: IT'S ABOUT TIME!  (I signed up right before they changed the terms of service and was not grandmothered in. Grrr.)

Now that I have my $20 box and unlimited skips I am feeling a little better about Julep. But the skyrocketing price of add-ons and the over-inflated MSRPs that they assign to their products still irk me. $26 for last month's mascara- that's almost Lancome's price ($27.50). Then again Lancome polish is $15 and Julep's is $14. I guess that's the tier Julep sees themselves (itself??) in.


----------



## Ashleigh Paige (Nov 20, 2014)

I've got my eye on that silk top coat and the Reindeer Games set for Black Friday, but I decided to skip after all. I like the swatches for Aurora, Paula, and Nell, but I can't customize. I'll just wait until I get a juicy coupon and buy them then! If this year's Christmas is anything like last year's, there WILL be an opportunity to get them.

I've got to admit, them offering the previews for Black Friday is a good way to get Mavens excited if there's something from the holiday collection they've had their eye on. Hook, line, and sinker for me!


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Nov 20, 2014)

For those trying to look for the skip feature on the app:
Just toggle back &amp; forth with the Apply Jules button. I actually am using Jules in my order, but I just unapplied &amp; reapplied them &amp; the skip feature magically [re]appeared.

Note from Zadidoll: I removed the image because you had your personal address shown in it.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Nov 20, 2014)

For my last Julep box ever, I'm going with It Girl &amp; adding on Soleil w/ the last of my Jules. I could wait for my anniversary Jules to come in &amp; cash em for something from the Jule Box, but there's nothing I really want from there &amp; I'd rather use my points on something I know I'll use, not just so I can grab something for free. The It Girl polishes aren't terribly unique but they're colors I like, &amp; Soleil is just breathtaking &amp; will really complement the pink undertones of my skin.

Just like everybody else, I am disgusted that Julep is trying to pass off Sienna as a shade for the December *2014* collection, &amp; I truly feel sorry for anybody whose style profile is Classic With A Twist. After this box I'll be damned if I recommend this subscription service to anyone, &amp; I'm pretty relieved to be cancelling Julep after I receive this box. Dunno if I can swallow anymore of this bs.


----------



## KatieS131 (Nov 20, 2014)

I have enough Jules for a free box so I'm going with Bombshell with the eyeshadow it comes with. The rose gold (Soleil?) isn't my favorite but I really like Paula and can't customize, so maybe it will be a gift.


----------



## kira685 (Nov 20, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I have enough Jules for a free box so I'm going with Bombshell with the eyeshadow it comes with. The rose gold (Soleil?) isn't my favorite but I really like Paula and can't customize, so maybe it will be a gift.


you can swap the color of the eyeshadow, even if you aren't on the plan you can customize. Just go to edit my selection and it'll be an option there


----------



## kElizascope (Nov 21, 2014)

If you're interested in the Core Classics, another option (and, better deal, if you have any interest in either of the additional products) is:

Order the Clean Slate wipes for $8.00 and

Use the Drop30 code for 30% off

Add on

Clean Slate Pen $5.99 and

Mind Your Mani $14.99

For $20.29, an extra 30 cents*, you get all of the items in the box, plus the Oxygen Nail Treatment and three Nail Moisture Masks, as well as the satisfaction of knowing that you beat Julep at their own game .





(I believe all of the products included are of comparable size, but I may be missing where they mention the number of polish pads included or sizes of anything else and of course encourage you to research this yourself/take no responsibility for Julep's shadiness with lack of disclosure of their product info; I'm still bitter about falling for a mini Mighty Nail &amp; Cuticle Serum in what I'd thought was a great deal via Nail 911...)

*(but minus the earned Jules, which USED to be comparable to $3 toward a future purchase, except ever since the Julep Nation became one of governmental instability and civilian unrest, the exchange rate has been in flux, with no consistency in value, see: one $24.99 add-on available for 2500 Jules, while another $11.99 one will set you back 1700 Jules. Still, in comparing the costs and values of the two packages, I didn't want to discount the potential value that may be added by purchasing the Core Classics box for someone with no interest in the additional two products or other boxes. Additionally, of course, buying the box allows access to the add-ons and negates the need to use "work-arounds" (cheat ;-)) if you want to buy stuff from the Secret Store).


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 21, 2014)

I used all my points except 400 for the ultimate upgrade and the holiday eyeliners and zenith for add ons. Yea lots of points. Mostly from them not sending me a box or canceling my order due to out of stock items and the screw ups. I will use the other points on something and then I am done. I will prob use a lot of the items for my teachers gifts for my daughter. We will see once the polish arrive. They should have put one of the new colors from the mystery box in place of sienna. But it is a pretty color and will be a nice addition for a gift.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 21, 2014)

kElizascope said:


> I'm still bitter about falling for a mini Mighty Nail &amp; Cuticle Serum in what I'd thought was a great deal via Nail 911...)


The full size is .09 oz, and the Nail 911 version is .08 oz, so IMO pretty comparable. Depends which style of application you prefer.

Also, all that stuff that you laid out about how to get a better deal? That's what I love about Julep. Yes, it's overpriced, but if you feel like playing that game (and I do!), you can get everything for bargain prices. A year after joining, I'm still averaging under $3/item (nail polishes and all products I've ever purchased from them).

About Sienna: I rolled my eyes so hard at "bringing her back"! When did Sienna ever leave? I can't tell you how many sets I've decided not to buy because I don't want Sienna. I think it's literally dozens. They toss that polish in with everything.

That said... Julep has included previously released polishes in monthly collections before, just not recently. When I was making a list of all Julep polishes ever released, I came across several that appeared in multiple monthly collections.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am so tired of Julep. I just want to use up my Jules and move on.


----------



## skyflower (Nov 21, 2014)

The eyeshadows looks nice and i was tempted to get the bombshell box. But then i remembered black friday and cyber monday are next week and theres so many other places i'd rather spend my money.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 22, 2014)

I want the eyeshadow, it looks really pretty. But the polishes aren't wowing me this month, so skip it is.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah, I decided to skip. I will be able to get the eye shadow I wanted and Sawyer later, I bet. And probably cheaper.


----------



## mollybb (Nov 22, 2014)

I am so glad they reinstated skips! I wasn't really impressed with this month. I was able to find three things I'd be OK with, but they weren't worth $25 to me. So instead I got Savannah, Bea from Savvy Deals, and added on Tazeen. Using the 20plus code my order was only $11 for three polishes I actually wanted.


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm really interested in the eyeshadow, especially that color Zenith butttttttt the polishes aren't that exciting so yeah it's a skip.  Hope the Black Friday deals are good


----------



## JC327 (Nov 23, 2014)

I decided to skip I actually have points for 2 free boxes. I also noticed I have been skipping since June. I guess im still disapointed after the Jewel heist mystery box fiasco.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm interested in the wristlet, but I wish someone would post a picture so I can check out the quality. I think it'd be a great present for my sister but there's not really that much I want from them right now... &gt;.&gt;


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 24, 2014)

I always end up changing my box at the last minute. In the end, I couldn't pass up the Sawyer/Nell/Paula combo that I imagined on my nails, so I swapped out my lip plush for Paula and added on Nell.


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 24, 2014)

For those that skipped, did you get a confirmation email? I still don't have one...


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 24, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> For those that skipped, did you get a confirmation email? I still don't have one...


I got one, but they changed the wording to that "I'm out this month" bs, so maybe it got caught by your spam filters?


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 24, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I got one, but they changed the wording to that "I'm out this month" bs, so maybe it got caught by your spam filters?


hmmm maybe i'll check there, thanks!


----------



## AshleyBeauty13 (Nov 24, 2014)

log in to your account and go to your monthly box, if it says "I'm out this month" you should be fine!


----------



## lint (Nov 25, 2014)

I thought about skipping but I had enough jules for a free box and I'm super excited for the silk top coat as an add-on!

That being said, I've yet to have a month since June where nothing gets screwed up so I won't exactly hold my breath haha. Still haven't gotten the mascara for my October box because apparently they ran out and had to ship it separately.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 25, 2014)

lint said:


> I thought about skipping but I had enough jules for a free box and I'm super excited for the silk top coat as an add-on!
> 
> That being said, I've yet to have a month since June where nothing gets screwed up so I won't exactly hold my breath haha. Still haven't gotten the mascara for my October box because apparently they ran out and had to ship it separately.


that's pretty bogus considering they were offering the mascaras as swap-ins and add-ons to this month's boxes


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Nov 25, 2014)

Got 2 more add-ons: Paula &amp; the Orbital Eyeshadow in Zenith. I don't really care that I'm payin extra, it's my last box so go big or go home


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Nov 25, 2014)

I ended up adding on the 2 "Black Friday" sets from the holiday collection since I really wanted the new glitters that are in each one but I know I already have Nic.  


Orbital Eyeshadow - Zenith
Karissa
Soleil
_Addons:_
Nell
Stroke of Midnight - Black Friday Preview
Reindeer Games Duo - Black Friday Preview


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 25, 2014)

I changed my order again as well lol


Aurora
Soleil
Sharna
Add Ons:


Paula
Nell
Mystery Polish#1


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Nov 26, 2014)

hmmm....What's the gift with purchase added to my order today?  I've added 3+ "add ons" before and never had it noted on the order screen.  The subtotal jumped up 22$ also.  

 
Your Box: _December Personalized My Maven Box_
_Includes:_ 

Orbital Eyeshadow - Zenith
Karissa
Soleil
_Addons:_
Nell
Stroke of Midnight - Black Friday Preview
Reindeer Games Duo - Black Friday Preview
December GWP

*Subtotal:* $69.96 (before tax, jules &amp; prepaid credits)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 26, 2014)

Maybe $22 is the value of the December GWP for taking 3 addons?


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Nov 26, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Maybe $22 is the value of the December GWP for taking 3 addons?


I think so, GWP has never shown up in my sub total before though!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 26, 2014)

I think it's the shade I saw at the meetup that was labelled as a GWP. Probably just a thank you for taking your box and happy holidays free polish. The name is Everly


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 26, 2014)

I would bet a LOT of money that Julep is not sending a brand new polish out as an unadvertised GWP.

I interpreted "Dec 14 GWP" as a launch like Debbie or Alex or Beth, where it is launched as a GWP promotion and then is sold on its own later.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 27, 2014)

Black Friday deals are live - anyone pick anything up? I ended up spending another $25. I used the $15 code to get Stevie, since I've been lusting after it for a while.


----------



## Jmroberts87 (Nov 27, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Black Friday deals are live - anyone pick anything up? I ended up spending another $25. I used the $15 code to get Stevie, since I've been lusting after it for a while.


What is the for the free polish with $15 purchase currently?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 27, 2014)

Jmroberts87 said:


> What is the for the free polish with $15 purchase currently?


15PLUS.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 28, 2014)

I got the Gem Collection, the Pop the Bubbly Duo, Lupita for $1, a back up of the dry shampoo, and then the time machine and corrector pen from add-ons.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 29, 2014)

Annnnd the secret store just took more of my money. I can't help it, for $4.99, those mystery sets are sure to make good stocking stuffers. I wish I could cancel the ones I bought during the Black Friday sale, since they were $2 more, but ah well.

I also got the glitter polish remover kit. $7.99 is the best price I've ever seen it for, and I seriously HATE struggling to remove glitter polish!


----------



## Batwoman (Dec 1, 2014)

Evidently the December GWP is the Blank Canvas Lip Primer. Makes sense for the subtotal discrepancies we were seeing earlier, since it's valued at $22 full price. So not stoked. =\


----------



## bluegnu (Dec 1, 2014)

So.. my December box came today but it is missing the eye shadow.. how good are they at rectifying situations like this? Is email or calling the best way to reach them?


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 1, 2014)

I did not get the December box but did splurge on the Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals. Feel a little guilty in admitting that I spent about $125 total on these two transactions. LOL. Ultimately I  made out like a bandit with most of my items at $2 a piece. Got lots of goodies for my secret santa. Got some polishes that were on my wishlist for an incredible price and also some great sets that will make great gifts. Yay!!!!


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Batwoman said:


> Evidently the December GWP is the Blank Canvas Lip Primer. Makes sense for the subtotal discrepancies we were seeing earlier, since it's valued at $22 full price. So not stoked. =\


Nope, I'm not excited about that at all


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Dec 1, 2014)

bluegnu said:


> So.. my December box came today but it is missing the eye shadow.. how good are they at rectifying situations like this? Is email or calling the best way to reach them?


In my shipping email there was a note that the eye shadows are shipping approximately 5 days from now,  which is a bummer, but it wouldn't hurt to double check with them!  I would call.


----------



## KatieS131 (Dec 1, 2014)

bluegnu said:


> So.. my December box came today but it is missing the eye shadow.. how good are they at rectifying situations like this? Is email or calling the best way to reach them?


I got mine on Saturday and it was missing the eyeshadow too! I emailed yesterday and haven't heard anything back (other than an automatic email saying they'd be in touch soon). I'm going to give them a few days before I call them.
Edit: sorry I didn't see the response saying they were shipping separately.


----------



## bluegnu (Dec 1, 2014)

SoccerMomX3 said:


> In my shipping email there was a note that the eye shadows are shipping approximately 5 days from now,  which is a bummer, but it wouldn't hurt to double check with them!  I would call.


Thanks! For some reason it doesn't look like I got my shipping email this time. Good to know though, maybe some delayed shipping Jules in our future?


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 2, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> I did not get the December box but did splurge on the Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals. Feel a little guilty in admitting that I spent about $125 total on these two transactions. LOL. Ultimately I  made out like a bandit with most of my items at $2 a piece. Got lots of goodies for my secret santa. Got some polishes that were on my wishlist for an incredible price and also some great sets that will make great gifts. Yay!!!!


Girl, I am right there with you! I also skipped the box but felt like I got some great deals during the cyber monday sale as well.  Apparently I can't just get enough Julep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Dec 2, 2014)

Got my shipping confirmation for my December box this morning. Should be here by the 9th. :/


----------



## DRae (Dec 2, 2014)

Is it just me or did julep take away the maven discount? Why are all the polishes at $14???


----------



## KatieS131 (Dec 2, 2014)

DRae said:


> Is it just me or did julep take away the maven discount? Why are all the polishes at $14???


I wonder if they raised the prices on everything since they have a 50% sale going on (so that everybody would have to pay $7)? I haven't looked at Julep prices in a long time so I don't know how long they have been this price...but it is odd and I hope they didn't take away the Maven discount.


----------



## DRae (Dec 3, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## DRae (Dec 3, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I wonder if they raised the prices on everything since they have a 50% sale going on (so that everybody would have to pay $7)? I haven't looked at Julep prices in a long time so I don't know how long they have been this price...but it is odd and I hope they didn't take away the Maven discount.


Do they really want to do one more thing to push even more people away?


----------



## KatieS131 (Dec 3, 2014)

I have no idea if they did raise prices for the sale, but I think it is pretty common and unfortunately would not surprise me.


----------



## DRae (Dec 3, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I have no idea if they did raise prices for the sale, but I think it is pretty common and unfortunately would not surprise me.


If so, pretty sneaky!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, the 50% should work the holiday study still and some of that is weirdly cheaper. Like the palette was advertised to drop to $25 for bf but would now be $19. The lipsticks were $15 on bf and now they'd be $12.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 3, 2014)

The only things that really don't work out to be cheaper are the individual polishes. I picked up a few Siennas (I know a lot of them it seems) on BF for $6.99, but with the Cyber Monday code, they're the same price.


----------



## RedBadger (Dec 4, 2014)

Does anyone know of any %off codes that are working right now? I'm considering buying the birthstone collection or the gem collection, as they are on sale for 49.99, but only if I can use a code for more money off. I tried DROP30, and it was invalid.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 4, 2014)

redbadger said:


> Does anyone know of any %off codes that are working right now? I'm considering buying the birthstone collection or the gem collection, as they are on sale for 49.99, but only if I can use a code for more money off. I tried DROP30, and it was invalid.


THIRTYOFF will get it to $35! Hurry though -- Julep pulled this deal before. But multiple people have reported it working


----------



## disconik (Dec 4, 2014)

I got my box yesterday. I used the free box they offered me after the Jewel Heist heist and the last of my jules for an add-on.  I'm ready to be done with Julep. 

I went with the it girl box and added on paula.

Aurora (silver) is REALLY streaky and shows EVERY flaw, so i'd definitely recommend using a ridge filling base coat when you wear it.  Paula (persian blue) is really pretty. First coat goes on thin.  When I do an actual manicure with it, I might do three coats for good measure but the color is really great. Sharna is the bronze microglitter.  I like this because I don't have a bronze microglitter.

Rochelle is probably my favorite.  It went on smoothly with good coverage.  I think a manicure with Rochelle and Paula would look nice.

Definitely not peeing myself over this box, but was pleasantly surprised at how quickly it arrived.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Dec 4, 2014)

@, thank you! I just got the gem collection for my sister for Christmas! She'll be so jazzed.


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 4, 2014)

I just bought the birthstone collection for $25! My little sister is going to love it! Apparently there's a glitch and code NEWNFPAD34TG can be used by multiple accounts.


----------



## catyz (Dec 4, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> THIRTYOFF will get it to $35! Hurry though -- Julep pulled this deal before. But multiple people have reported it working


OMG, THANK  YOU SO MUCH!! I've been eyeing the collection for a year now and finally I got it! Can't wait till it arrives. Thanks again for the code!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I just bought the birthstone collection for $25! My little sister is going to love it! Apparently there's a glitch and code NEWNFPAD34TG can be used by multiple accounts.


Just tried this and it went through, thanks!


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Dec 4, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I just bought the birthstone collection for $25! My little sister is going to love it! Apparently there's a glitch and code NEWNFPAD34TG can be used by multiple accounts.


Thank you so much!!!!  I just ordered one for $25 also!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drawbones (Dec 4, 2014)

Birthstone collection is now listed as sold out but I used that code NEWNFPAD34TG for the gem collection and 12 merry nights for $25 each. Great deal.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 4, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I just bought the birthstone collection for $25! My little sister is going to love it! Apparently there's a glitch and code NEWNFPAD34TG can be used by multiple accounts.


I said I was done with Julep.  I canceled after October.  I got an e-mail informing me my Maven benefits were extended until the end of the year and I ignored it.  And then I saw your post.  I have all the birthstone polishes I want, but I bought the Gem Collection for $25 with this code!

No, I don't need it...

ETA: I really do know how to spell "collection," I promise.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 4, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I said I was done with Julep.  I canceled after October.  I got an e-mail informing me my Maven benefits were extended until the end of the year and I ignored it.  And then I saw your post.  I have all the birthstone polishes I want, but I bought the Gem Collectin for $25 with this code!
> 
> No, I don't need it...


LOL They got my last month with the return of the skips for newer members (I was grandfathered in) coupled with the reveal of two new polishes exclusive for the Mystery Box.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 4, 2014)

Gah, it seems like Julep caught on to the glitch. I'm sad because I was pumped to get the Gem Collection for only $25. Has anyone tried their brush set? Is it worth the $40? I need new makeup brushes and I can't find an affordable set wish ones that actually work well.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm seeing the code still working. I double checked in IE and FF and it works. Did you use it before? If so you can't use it again.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I said I was done with Julep.  I canceled after October.  I got an e-mail informing me my Maven benefits were extended until the end of the year and I ignored it.  And then I saw your post.  I have all the birthstone polishes I want, but I bought the Gem Collection for $25 with this code!
> 
> No, I don't need it...
> 
> ETA: I really do know how to spell "collection," I promise.


I had been skipping since June and I was mad after the Jewel heist mystery box but I couldnt let that deal go. Its a good deal when even the hubby says go for it, oh and ebates works too.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 5, 2014)

JC327 said:


> oh and ebates works too.


Crap, I always forget about ebates.  I earned a whole $2.42 from them with a recent Sephora order.  At that rate, I'll be 50 before I can cash in.  (I only started using ebates a couple of days ago, though.)


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Crap, I always forget about ebates.  I earned a whole $2.42 from them with a recent Sephora order.  At that rate, I'll be 50 before I can cash in.  (I only started using ebates a couple of days ago, though.)


You can try writting to them sometimes they will give it to you sometimes no but doesnt hurt to ask. I started using ebates last year and so far I have recieved over $100. I try to wait for double cash back or for example when sephora is at 8 or 10% cash back before I make a purchase.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 5, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I'm seeing the code still working. I double checked in IE and FF and it works. Did you use it before? If so you can't use it again.


I don't recall, but I must have at some point since it still won't work for me. I also had no idea Julep was on Ebates. I could have padded my cash back payment for November!


----------



## RedBadger (Dec 5, 2014)

The Birthstone collection was out of stock when I went to check out just now, but the gemstone collection was available, so I got that instead. The NEWNFPAD34TG code still worked!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a couple of those colors already, but the dupes will be great presents for my girlfriends.

Uggg...Julep's sales and stacking codes have been awful for my credit card this month. I just hope I don't get 4 Julep boxes on the same day when my mom is visiting me next week!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 5, 2014)

I've been eyeing the Gem Collection, so thanks for posting the code. Stocking stuffers!


----------



## RedBadger (Dec 7, 2014)

Good lord. Just placed another order. I got the spaaaa set (full sizes of Bare Body Polish, Bare Body Milk, Night Shift Sleeping Mask, and Argan Oil) for $17.49. It should (fingers crossed!) get here in time for me to wrap up the Bare products for my sister-in-law for Christmas.

Please please please Julep, stop with the insane sales and codes :wacko:


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 7, 2014)

I've  been reading on various Facebook groups of women not realizing until after they added up their orders that they had spent hundreds of dollars on Julep due to these sales. LOL Even I'm not immune and have spent over $70 on Julep in the last two weeks.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 7, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I've been reading on various Facebook groups of women not realizing until after they added up their orders that they had spent hundreds of dollars on Julep due to these sales. LOL Even I'm not immune and have spent over $70 on Julep in the last two weeks.


I don't feel so bad about my $25 Gem Collection, then.  (It shipped today!  Now I only have to wait like 2-3 weeks for DHL to get it here...)  On the other hand, I don't want to add up ALL my beauty purchases from Thanksgiving through Cyber Monday...think I'd faint.


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm not going to add it up, I have 5 outstanding shipments at the moment including the Birthstone collection that just shipped (also today)!   Looks like 4/5 are going to be here Tuesday, hope I beat my husband home! LOL! 

I did just notice that the shipping confirmation now includes our order numbers, which is nice!   I never knew which order the shipping notices pertained to before.


----------



## skyflower (Dec 7, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I've  been reading on various Facebook groups of women not realizing until after they added up their orders that they had spent hundreds of dollars on Julep due to these sales. LOL Even I'm not immune and have spent over $70 on Julep in the last two weeks.


I think this was me last holiday season when i first started with julep, and for a few months after.  This time i've been good, i got the makeup brushes for half off ($20) and called it a day month.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 7, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I've  been reading on various Facebook groups of women not realizing until after they added up their orders that they had spent hundreds of dollars on Julep due to these sales. LOL Even I'm not immune and have spent over $70 on Julep in the last two weeks.


::raises hand::

Yeah, Julep easily made an extra $100+ from me this past week. I wasn't planning on buying much of anything until codes started glitching left and right


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Dec 8, 2014)

Well, I finally caved and went to buy the brush set and it appears that they finally caught on about the 50% off code because it's no longer working. Oh well, I guess that saves me $20.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 8, 2014)

I just received one of my Cyber Monday Mystery 'Deals", so I figured I'd share the contents:

Celebration Secret Surprise #3 - Millie &amp; Candace


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 8, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> THIRTYOFF will get it to $35! Hurry though -- Julep pulled this deal before. But multiple people have reported it working


Ahh, thanks so much! I knew I could count on this thread to help me get the best deal. I could not for the life of me find a code that worked because I really wanted to do the Build Your Dream Gift, but couldn't justify the $30 ... luckily this code got it down to $20. I can get down with $3.33 polishes lol

EDIT - Does anyone know what the Dec Gift With Purchases ended up being? Or any of the mystery polishes?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 8, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Ahh, thanks so much! I knew I could count on this thread to help me get the best deal. I could not for the life of me find a code that worked because I really wanted to do the Build Your Dream Gift, but couldn't justify the $30 ... luckily this code got it down to $20. I can get down with $3.33 polishes lol


Still under $50 for Julep since Black Friday, but yeah, I went for this too.

I got India, Waleska, Neha, Rochelle, Sushmita, and Raegan.

I'm not overjoyed about Raegan, but that's as close to my name as a Julep polish will ever get.  Glad to see they brought back the Wanderlust colors (that was the name of the collection with a bunch of those, right?).


----------



## RedBadger (Dec 8, 2014)

Just got my Black Friday order in the mail.

I picked Surprise #2, and it turned out to be Valerie and....Sienna.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Dec 8, 2014)

Free metamorphic topcoat with your january box if you enter your maven email here: https://www.julep.com/maven/metamorphic/reserve

Hopefully they have something good enough to make me want to take a box this month!


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Dec 8, 2014)

redbadger said:


> Just got my Black Friday order in the mail.
> 
> I picked Surprise #2, and it turned out to be Valerie and....Sienna.  &lt;_&lt;


Wow...they must have a tractor trailer full of Sienna


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 9, 2014)

SoccerMomX3 said:


> Wow...they must have a tractor trailer full of Sienna


And Valerie. I have received it 4 times in the past 4 months.

I'm missing one of my Black Friday mystery polishes. I paid $6.99 for the bundle and only got 1 bottle, even though they promised a value of $28. I emailed customer service, but chances are I just paid $7 for a color I've tried to rid myself of time and time again.


----------



## rainpetal (Dec 9, 2014)

Ordered the Birthstone Collection from the Secret Store.  Got my order today and I received the Gem Collection.  I've emailed them but considering the Birthstone collection is now showing out of stock, I'm not super optimistic that I'm going to get it.

So frustrating that not only did I pay more for it than most of you did because I ordered from the secret store instead of waiting and using the code to get it for $25, now it is unlikely I'll get it at all because  of shipping errors.

I like the gem collection, it's pretty, but it isn't what I wanted.  I don't know why I'm even bothering with Julep anymore.  The only box I haven't had issues with in the past 6 months is the one I forgot to skip.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 9, 2014)

Email them any ways. It's possible they'll make more since it's in such demand or they could refund your money and let you keep the set or make it up some other way. You won't know until you email them.


----------



## sisipie (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh man, the compact for the Orbital eyeshadow is almost comically oversized. It didn't look that large in the promo pictures, but in person it does. The pan of shadow is really quite small. But it's nice! I got Equinox and the pigmentation is good and it feels really silky.


----------



## lint (Dec 10, 2014)

I received my December box and black Friday order on Monday! Julep's Canadian shipping has really improved. 

The silk finish topcoat is amazing, definitely worth every penny. I got the bombshell box with paula and soleil which are gorgeous. Paula's packed with gold shimmer and is a really flattering medium blue.

I'm probably alone on this, but I am not at all a fan of the orbital shadow I received. Maybe I picked the wrong colour? I have moonbeam and it is a super glittery silvery lilac. Super glittery. And lots of fallout but too be fair I applied it with a dry brush.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 10, 2014)

I got my Gem Collection box today. These will make great stocking stuffers for the girls (and me)!


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Dec 10, 2014)

I want to love these Orbital eyeshadows but the fallout is crazy.  I did also apply dry.  I will try it wet.  

 I ordered Zenith, the color is gorgeous, really gorgeous, shimmer/glitter and all, but it was all over me in a few hours.  I use UD primer normally, so I will probably try my other primer and see if it's any less.   I almost ordered all of them, so glad I waited.  But if they offered them in a palette I would buy it.  The pigmentation is great and they blend easily.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Dec 16, 2014)

Did anybody experience major chipping with Soleil? I literally had chips on all but my ring &amp; pinky fingers. I am so disappointed, I've never had that happen with any of my other Julep chromes.


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 17, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> Did anybody experience major chipping with Soleil? I literally had chips on all but my ring &amp; pinky fingers. I am so disappointed, I've never had that happen with any of my other Julep chromes.


I had the same problem with it!


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Dec 17, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> Did anybody experience major chipping with Soleil? I literally had chips on all but my ring &amp; pinky fingers. I am so disappointed, I've never had that happen with any of my other Julep chromes.


Same here! I'm wearing it now and it's chipped, gorgeous but chippy   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can normally go btn 5-7 days chip free, so on day 2 it's looking pretty bad.  

I did email about it though, mostly because my bottle of Nell was cracked but we'll see if they address this issue also.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 18, 2014)

itsoliviaaah said:


> Did anybody experience major chipping with Soleil? I literally had chips on all but my ring &amp; pinky fingers. I am so disappointed, I've never had that happen with any of my other Julep chromes.


I thought it was just me. I'm testing out Aurora right now to see if it does the same.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Dec 19, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I thought it was just me. I'm testing out Aurora right now to see if it does the same.


I'm wearing Aurora right now &amp; I have no chipping at all on it.

I change my polish every 2 days, so I don't think I'm asking too much of a polish's weartime when I expect minimal shrinkage &amp; 0 chips. I got BAD chips in Soleil literally after having it on for bout 12 hrs. That just sucks.


----------



## disconik (Dec 29, 2014)

I actually love aurora and it's a great polish for stamping!


----------

